# TTC no2 with POF /high fsh



## Need2BaMum2014 (Dec 9, 2013)

Right I've been diagnosed with POF 3 years ago, was very lucky falling pregnant with our miracle 1 year old after 2 years TTC on the back of a cancelled IVF cycle. I now haven't had a period in 6 months. Even though I had 2 after having my daughter. Doctors have referred me to a specialist in POF but that's all they can help me with (using the M word which I hate) not anything to do with trying to fall pregnant again which I didn't expect really.  I really want to make the most of this appointment and get what I can out of it.  I'm just getting so frustrated as no idea what my body is up to.  I've started up my acupuncture again to try and kick my body back into some sort of normality as it worked before.  It's just annoying and the flushes keep getting to me.  Just wondered if anyone in a similar situation.  I'd love to give my LG a brother or sister but I know our chances are slim but then it's happened before. X


----------

